# fils de PUB



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2004)

un nouveau petit jeu
il faut trouver en une phrase ou deux,un texte pour vendre ou lancer quelque chose sur le marché  
.
1é exemple :: il faut vendre du parfum, qui s'appelle *volcan*
."si votre parfum s'appelle volcan,vous trouverez un amant"

2é exemple : un frigidair de marque *jéfroi*
."dans un frigidaire jéfroi,le glaçon y est roi "
.
bien sur la rime n'est pas obligé,du moment que la phrase est valable
si c'est marrant,c'est deux points de plus,la rime vaut 3 points de +
des points sont attribués pour des slogans d'exceptions
aprés un vote general de tout les participants,une table ronde............ou autre, sera
dressée,les couteaux sortis 
.
je compte avoir quelques reponses des copains avant le coulage du thread 
 
__1 e__essai
.
il faut vendre des lunettes de marque *JEVOIDOUBLE*
*.*


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Grâce aux lunettes *JEVOIDOUBLE*© , j'ai arrêter de boire ! 


à porter avec modération, pas d'utilisation prolongée sans avis médical.​


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Octobre 2004)

les lunettes jevoisddouble c'est pas des lunettes à deux roubles !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

Double voies ? Essayer plutôt les lunettes JEVOISDOUBLE

Ou

Tu t'es vu quand t'a bu ? Oui je JEVOISDOUBLE avec mes lunettes


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

Avec les lunettes *JEVOISDOUBLE*, vos nuits ne seront plus les mêmes...


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2004)

meurtre a drancy.

aprés 30 ans de mariage,un homme tue sa femme 
pourquoi ?
il avait acheté des lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> 2é exemple : un frigidair de marque *jéfroi*



 juste une petite remarque, "frigidaire" est une marque de réfrigérateur ...   

Enfin je disais ça comme ça,  sur ce je m'éclipse...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Avec les lunettes *JEVOIDOUBLE*, apportez la joie dans votre couple ! 

Avec les lunettes *JEVOIDOUBLE*, à vous les coups de boules ... 


Bon je vais arrêter là le massacre !   :love:


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> juste une petite remarque, "frigidaire" est une marque de réfrigérateur ...
> 
> Enfin je disais ça comme ça, sur ce je m'éclipse...


.
bien sur mon petit  ,mais comme toi tout le monde a rectifié MOCHETée...


----------



## turnover (1 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avec les lunettes *JEVOIDOUBLE*, apportez la joie dans votre couple !


C'est sûr qu'en voyant deux choses madame sera contente


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2004)

Lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE, retrouvez la vue... en deux fois plus


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

les lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE ont une monture souple


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

JEVOIDOUBLE, les lunettes des agents doubles. 

:rose:


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2004)

On peut faire de la pub comparative ?

Avec les lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE, vous verrez jusqu'à deux fois plus net que les lunettes ALEFLOU !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire de la pub comparative ?
> 
> Avec les lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE, vous verrez jusqu'à deux fois plus net que les lunettes ALEFLOU !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Grace à mes lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE, je vois double !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Grace à mes lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE, je vois double !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Grace à mes lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE, je vois double !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2004)

Vous voulez l'ivresse mais pas l'alcoolémie 
Car vous aimez faire la fête sans risquer le permis
UNE SEULE SOLUTION :
Pour tout achat de notre excellent Chiroubles*
En cadeau une paire de lunette JEVOIDOUBLE

(* à boire avec Maud et rations)


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 et ça marche


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

oui !  oui !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2004)

Madame, vous vouliez des jumaux...
Hélas la nature n'a pas voulu
Avec les lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE, 
Dans vos bras, un enfant de plus


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

JEVOIDOUBLE, les lunettes des borgnes !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

jevoidouble?????


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2004)

Lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE : satisfait ou remboursé du double !


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui !  oui !



Je vois double ?


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> JEVOIDOUBLE, les lunettes des agents doubles.
> 
> :rose:


.
bravo deux points de bonus  
.
mais vous pouvez proposer aussi votre probleme,ont repondras a celui qui nous plait,
ça fera un bordel suberbe,ce qui permettra a tous de jouer ou de trouver une reponse
. 
nouveau truc pour moi
.
vendre des chaussures de marque *PIEDPLAT*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

mais qui a changé mon image??????    

bref .....


héé toi,  le mec qui a ouvert cela , moi suis pas pubblicitaire !!!    

mais c'est quoi ce thread??

tu es en manque d'inspiration pour ta prochaine campagne???


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Mes Piedplat© m'emmèneront jusqu'au bout du monde...


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

avec les chaussures PIEDPLAT je ne suis jamais à plat


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mais vous pouvez proposer aussi votre probleme,ont repondras a celui qui nous plait,
> ça fera un bordel suberbe,ce qui permettra a tous de jouer ou de trouver une reponse


Dans ce cas je propose les préservatifs *SEMEX*   :rose:

- qu'est-ce que tu fais Alex ?
- je met mon préservatif *SEMEX *


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2004)

Je SEMEX à tout vent !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

CE MEC est bandant, 
heuresement j'ai des SEMEX


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je SEMEX à tout vent !


un point pour la référence intellectuelle


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Et celle-là, elle vous va :

JEVOIDOUBLE, des lunettes pour les jumelles.

?


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Ça vous a pas plu ? Bon alors une autre :

JEVOISDOUBLE, les lunettes qui vous dépassent.


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Encore une et puis j'arrête :

JEVOISDOUBLE, et les autres sont verre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2004)

Entre "The Mig" et "The Big", y'a qu'une lettre de différence....
...et pourtant, il y en a un qu'il vaut mieux ne pas avoir au cul !!!

N'hésitez plus, prenez les deux ... BigMig ... votre total plaisir !!!!!!!!

  :rose:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


thebig...      :love:


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Oh puis non, j'arrête pas, tenez :

JEVOISDOUBLE, la monture étalon.


----------



## touba (1 Octobre 2004)

avec les chaussures PIEDPLAT ! si t'aimes pas l'armée, tu la feras pas ! :mouais: 

bah oui...


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Allez, je peux pas m'empêcher d'en remettre une couche :

Avoir du nez, c'est chausser JEVOIDOUBLE.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas je propose les préservatifs *SEMEX*   :rose:







avec semex
pas besoin de contrex


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2004)

Qui SEMEX le gland, récolte la coquette !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec semex
> pas besoin de contrex


    

à moi :

 avec SEMEX, j'ai pas mal à latex


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Qui SEMEX le gland, récolte la coquette !


 + 1 point pour référence proverbiale !


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

On peut écrire ça aussi :

JEVOIDOUBLE, vos yeux ne sont plus pupilles.


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Ou alors :

Avec SEMEX vous n'êtes plus à l'index.


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

mieux vaut se proteger avec semex qu'avec moulinex !


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Ou mieux :

Certains destins capotent. SEMEX.


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2004)

Chaussures PIEDPLAT, les chaussures increvables !   

PS : c'est nul ce jeu !!!


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

ou : SEMEX étanche le désir.


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

PIEDPLAT, la chaussure vous envoûte.


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2004)

la vie, mais quelle galère !
faut courrir pour ci, pour ça,
lycée, boulot, tracas,
quelque soit la manière
je retombe comme un chat
car j'ai les pieds sur terre
grâce aux chaussures piedplat

c'est pas drôle mais c'estdéjà ça !!!


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

PIEDPLAT se mêle de vos pieds.


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

l'avis, c'est que tu rames.

et c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

poildap ,
 et si nous fait une pub en chanson ???


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

SEMEX, semez vos ex.


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

SEMEX, essaimez.


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

SEMEX. Et s'aimer.


----------



## touba (1 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> SEMEX, semez vos ex.



et si on jouait à ce que tu mettes tout tes jolis slogans sur un papier et que quand tu aurai épuisé ton imagination tu les posterai tous en même temps ?

non ? :mouais: 

bah oui...


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2004)

s'il manque quelquechose à semex, c'est ce mec
ou : s'il manque quelquechose à ce mec, c'est semex


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

OK, alors je copie-colle pour récapituler au premier niveau. Désolé de prendre tant de place, tu as raison.


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Petit récap de ma participation au compte-goutte. Je place tout ici, comme ça c'est plus facile à lire.

JEVOIDOUBLE, des lunettes pour les jumelles.
JEVOISDOUBLE, les lunettes qui vous dépassent.
JEVOISDOUBLE, et les autres sont verre.
JEVOISDOUBLE, la monture étalon.
Avoir du nez, c'est chausser JEVOIDOUBLE.
JEVOIDOUBLE, vos yeux ne sont plus pupilles.

Avec SEMEX vous n'êtes plus à l'index.
Certains destins capotent : SEMEX.
SEMEX étanche le désir.
SEMEX, semez vos ex.
SEMEX, essaimez.
SEMEX. Et s'aimer

PIEDPLAT, la chaussure vous envoûte.
PIEDPLAT se mêle de vos pieds.


----------



## touba (1 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> OK, alors je copie-colle pour récapituler au premier niveau. Désolé de prendre tant de place, tu as raison.



bah voilà...  

bah touba...


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2004)

et les nanas, venez à moi, mes semex et moi, on est les rois

 ne le prenez pas pour une remarque macho (c'est pour le jeu)


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah voilà...
> 
> bah touba...



De rien


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Hé, aricosec, tu joues plus?


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

dans le même genre, Avec semex, la fève c'est de la tarte !


----------



## aricosec (2 Octobre 2004)

avec le preservatif SEMEX,proteger vous le sexe

avec les chaussure PIEDPLAT,ne mettez pas les pieds dans l'plat
contraceptif SEMEX,ne le mettez pas au bout de l'index
avec les godasses PIEDPLAT ,prenez votre pied
.
si ça c'est deja dit," excuses" 
sinon,c'est trés bon et j'en suis fier


----------



## bebert (2 Octobre 2004)

Chaussez vos PIEDPLAT, et la terre devient plate.
N°1 en Belgique !


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2004)

SEMEX, ça marche aussi avec des filles !


----------



## woulf (2 Octobre 2004)

Avec les chaussures piedplat, elles tombent toutes dans vos bras.
Succès garanti: pour tout achat de chaussures piedplat, un paquet de semex offert.

Existe en modèle un seul pied, pour unijambistes chaussés de lunettes jevoitdouble


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

Testées dans l'armée : Les chaussures PIEDPLAT vous garantissent d'être réformé !


----------



## aricosec (2 Octobre 2004)

tiens,un nouveau truc  

.
la confiture de prunes DOUCEUR
.
pour ameliorer vos preservatifs SEMEX,lubrifier les avec de la confiture DOUCEUR


----------



## monoeil (2 Octobre 2004)

La prune DOUCEUR, c'est pas de la confiture aux am(a)ndes.


----------



## monoeil (2 Octobre 2004)

La prune DOUCEUR, et vos tartines prennent des couleurs.

La prune DOUCEUR, et la mie prend un pain.


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

lunettes jevoidouble la moitie d une paire suffit


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

lunttes jevoisdouble, - 50%


----------



## dool (3 Octobre 2004)

les preservatifs SEMEX sont specialement testés pour retenir la confiture de prune (ou pruneau selon la taille  :rose:   ) DOUCEUR... pour tous les petits dejeuner crapuleux; adoptez SEMEX DOUCEUR.


----------



## aricosec (3 Octobre 2004)

la grande berthe portait des escarpins PIEDPLAT
sa ceinture de chasteté etait de marque SEMEX
elle travaillait a l'usine ce confiture DOUCEUR
.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tiens,un nouveau truc
> 
> .
> la confiture de prunes DOUCEUR
> ...



ça existe en gout pruneau maintenant. c'est pas gagné pour la digestion


----------



## bebert (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ça existe en gout pruneau maintenant. c'est pas gagné pour la digestion



Confiture de prunes DOUCEUR, et vos transits se passent sans douleur.
Existe aussi en dragées !


----------



## emge (3 Octobre 2004)

J'étais presbyte et j'avais des lunette à double foyer...
Aujourd'hui avec les lunettes JEVOIDOUBLE : je suis casse couille !


----------



## aricosec (4 Octobre 2004)

jusqu'a maintenant ,sauf erreur,seuls les cités suivants ont osés pondre sue ce thread
c'est bien,mais je m'aperçois que POILDEP est le seul qui avait quelque chose a vendre
ses vieux preservatifs ,et vous n'avez vous donc rien a vendre ??  
il faut agir,seul votre pub ici peu vous debarrasser de vos vielles culottes et slips
pour ne citer que ces futilitées:love: 

poildep
sonnyboy
pitchfork
justenpassant
lorna
fabienr
bebert
grug
leconcombremaske
robertav
moder-thing
monoeil
thebig
touba
truk2oof
woulf
steinway
dool
emge
.
avec les preservatifs SEMEX voyer la vie en rose


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2004)

C'est sous la table qu'eu lieu notre premier contact
Lorsqu'il me fit du pied avec tact
J'aime tant l'odeur des chaussures PIEDPLAT
C'est à cause d'elles que je tombais dans ses bras
Le lendemain matin aprés le petit déjeuner
Nous fimes encore l'amour cette fois sur le canapé
C'est grace à DOUCEUR avec juste ce qu'il faut de sucre ajouté
Qu'il me combla jusqu'a l'heure du déjeuner
Grace à SEMEX, j'ai oublié mon ex
Grace à SEMEX, pas besoin de kleenex


----------



## woulf (4 Octobre 2004)

J'aurai bien un vieux hippie belge, un poil moralisateur, habitué des grosses voitures à transmission intégrale, peluchophile, collectionneur de tongs et grand amateur de frites le jeudi à vendre, mais malheureusement, il n'est plus côté à l'argus...

Certains diront qu'il n'a pas de prix, mais en attendant, personne ne veut m'en débarrasser !

Alors je me dis que je vais tester des nouveaux slogans:

"Avec TheBigLebowsky la vie toujours vous sourit"

"TheBigLebowsky ? Adieu les soucis !"

'TheBigLebowsky ? Demain j'arrête !"

Mais dès qu'on montre le produit en photo, ça calme...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2004)

J'ai des pneus neige à vendre, de la marque "QUICOLLE"...   

Avec les pneus QUICOLLE, tu passes partout, sauf si tu picolles

J'ai aussi un reveil "DEBOUFEIGNANT"

Vous aussi utilisez le reveil DEBOUFEIGNANT, le reveil des gagnants


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien,mais je m'aperçois que POILDEP est le seul qui avait quelque chose a vendre ses vieux preservatifs



C'est un bon achat pour faire des bombes à eau : pas besoin de les remplir D)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2004)

Un souci, un ennui ?? vite, une bouffé de TheBigLebowsky*...
Et le monde n'est plus gris...

* à utiliser sans modération
_"TheBigLebowsky" contient de l'extrait de BONSENS et de l'essence de BEAUNEUR, fortement conseillé quotidiennement en inhalation à tous les handicapés de la joie de vivre_


----------



## aricosec (4 Octobre 2004)

pour vendre du THEBIG au marché,il faut remonter votre reveil DEBOUFEIGNANT
"*le pneu LEBOWSKY se gonfle a la biere*"  
si vous faites des frites,ne les faites pas avec l'huile QUICOLLE
pour ne pas avoir de petits bigs,mettez un preservatif SEMEX
pour faire passer la pilule,enrober la de confiture DOUCEUR


----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2004)

Ah ! The Big et son fabuleux NKK ! On s'était bien fendu ce jour là !  :love: 

J'ai un très gros stock de spaghettis LOMBRIC et je dois refaire la campagne pour les salons de coiffure LE SCALP. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2004)

"Pour aller jusqu'au bout" -- SEMEX
ou
"Ne touchez pas le fond" -- SEMEX
ou
"Pour tous les sens, dans tous les sens" -- SEMEX


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2004)

Semex, ce qui sépare l'homme de la femme


----------



## poildep (4 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Semex, ce qui sépare l'homme de la femme


Ah, tout de suite, quand Nephou participe, le niveau s'élève ! 

Allez bande de tordus, vendez-moi les aspirines *SAFÉMAL* ! 

mal à la tête ? *SAFÉMAL *!


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2004)

Avec l'aspirine SAFEMAL, les douleurs se taillent !

 :rose: 

_Ben quoi... faut bien commencer quelque part_


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2004)

Grâca au préservatifs SEMEX, vous ne semerez plus à tous vents !!!


----------



## woulf (4 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tout de suite, quand Nephou participe, le niveau s'élève !
> 
> Allez bande de tordus, vendez-moi les aspirines *SAFÉMAL* !
> 
> mal à la tête ? *SAFÉMAL *!




Safémal. Pour enfin dire: "même plus mal"

Qui fait du bien là ou safémal ?


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Allez bande de tordus, vendez-moi les aspirines *SAFÉMAL* !
> 
> mal à la tête ? *SAFÉMAL *!


Hi ! Hi !

Ca me rappelle qu'à La Réunion (oui, l'île en plein Océan Indien), le truc, là, vous savez en vente libre dans certains pays d'Europe et pas dans d'autres...  , et bien, ils l'appellent le Zamal.

Et un fabricant de T-Shirt réunionais (http://www.pardon.net) en avait fait un, avec un mec complètement allumé qui disait "Zamal à la tête"...


----------



## aricosec (4 Octobre 2004)

trop mangé de spaguetti LOMBRIC ?
mal a la tete ,prenez de l'aspirine SAFEMAL
et si ça suffit pas, allez au coiffeur et faites vous refaire LE SCALP


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2004)

pour une operation de l'encephale
ne prenez pas d'aspirine SAFEMAL
si votre nouille ressemble a un LOMBRIC
prenez capote SEMEX un seul IXE


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

_Quand la vie me trépane j'avale safémal_
ou
_Quand votre cul n'en peut plus non plus_ Safémal, existe désormais en suppositoire

 :rateau: je sens que ça vient :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2004)

petite demoiselle pour vos fantasmes,prenez le suppositoire SAFEMAL
le suppositoire SAFEMAL,pour les masochistes
la creme SAFEMAL ,pour vos soirées echangistes
.
++
prenez vos vacances dans une voiture ROULBIEN
.
la voiture ROULBIEN ne s'arrete pas en chemin
une auto ROULBIEN,c'est pas fait pour les chiens


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

Tu aimes les chaines et les fouets... !?
Tu es SM* et tu aimes te faire dominer
Quand ta maitresse te frappe, t'insulte
T'écrase les glandes séminales,
Tu prends ton pied et tu exultes
Car tu aime ça quand ça fait mal
Alors surtout, surtout, ne prends jamais d'aspirine SAFEMAL

(*aucun rapport ici avec un habitué du forum MacG... quoique !... 
 )

   :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes les chaines et les fouets... !?
> Tu es SM* et tu aimes te faire dominer
> Quand ta maitresse te frappe, t'insulte
> T'écrase les glandes séminales,
> ...


.
bof ! tu as beau mettre un masque,personne n'est dupe sarko !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bof ! tu as beau mettre un masque,personne n'est dupe sarko !



   :rateau: 
tention au coupd'boule !...


----------



## Cillian (5 Octobre 2004)

:d  :d


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> le poid des mots le choc des photos : :


.
voila une pub quelle est bonne
toutes les ventes prochaines te rapporterons 6 pour cent de benef  
.
vous voyer tous que l'on peut gagner *ICI !  *
*.*


----------



## Cillian (6 Octobre 2004)

:d  :d  :d


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

La technologie s'enfile... excellent   

Avec ou sans  "à cul" ??     :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## bebert (6 Octobre 2004)

SEMEX inside


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2004)

un suppo SEMEX au matin,si vous prenez le train
si ça vous fait mal,hop !aspirine SAFEMAL


----------



## Cillian (6 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> La technologie s'enfile... excellent
> 
> Avec ou sans  "à cul" ??     :rose:  :rateau:



C'est de l'alternatif, ça va, ça vient!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'alternatif, ça va, ça vient!


   

Faut quand même éviter de mettre les doigts dans la prise si t'es pas au courant...    :rateau:

Une pub pour un fluide ISO lent ??

Avec le Gel intime ABSOLU,
Fini la déprime, fini les coups de jus


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2004)

plus besoin de suppo SEMEX,
si vous avez mal au c..
vite le gel ABSOLU
pour enfiler vos nouvelles chaussures PIEDPLAT
le gel ABSOLU et ça glissera
.
*quelque chose a vendre* ???


----------



## Cillian (6 Octobre 2004)




----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2004)

T'as pas l'air davoir grand chose à faire, mais j'aime beaucoup, cilian


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'air davoir grand chose à faire...



  :mouais:  ... non, rien finalement...

Continu Cillian... c'est génial


----------



## Cillian (7 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'air davoir grand chose à faire, mais j'aime beaucoup, cilian


* Merci*  

J'ai effectivement du boulot devant moi.
- Les visuels je les possède déjà.
- J'ai juste à réflechir en jouant avec les mots et à faire le montage.

(  et l'entrainement n'a jamais fait de mal   )


----------



## Cillian (7 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Cillian (7 Octobre 2004)

Heeuuuu!  Va p't'êt'e faloir que j' me décide enfin à m'faire héberger.


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  ... non, rien finalement...



C'était juste autodérision à tiroirs : je n'ai moi-même pas grand chose à faire, ce qui me laisse le temps d'admirer, en attendant que les idées reviennent


----------



## aricosec (8 Octobre 2004)

vous faites de l'aérophagie ,   prenez des pastille PETBON
avec les pastilles PETBON ,vos amis reviendront


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

Pastilles PETBON.... et vos pets sentent le bonbon...   
(bon ok, je retourne me coucher  :rose: )


----------



## aricosec (8 Octobre 2004)

vous etes deprimé,envie de suicide,NON ! :mouais: 
avec les films JEMEMARRE,ça redemarre 
.
.


----------



## texaskiller (8 Octobre 2004)

Les films JEMEMARRE jusqu'à très tard,
Les films JEMEMARRE y'en a pas marre !

 :rose:


----------



## texaskiller (8 Octobre 2004)

Vot' cannard s' fend plus la poire ?
Films JEMEMARRE et v'la ki repart !


----------



## touba (8 Octobre 2004)

Qu'est-ce t'as fait hier soir ? j'ai regardé un film JEMEMARRE... :mouais: 

bah voilà...


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2004)

*Vous venez de lire un post de touba*
*attendez un moment avant d'en lire un autre* 
.
ou alors fermez les yeus  
.
un post signé TOUBA
on ne s'en remet pas
:love: 
au lieu d'un mea culpa
lisez 20 posts TOUBA
.
hi ! hi ! hi !
.
tant qu'a faire un crime de lese majesté
je t'ai piqué ton fameux cri de ralliement *hi ! hi* !


----------



## aricosec (10 Octobre 2004)

vous avez des problemes,vous etes dans le noir

sucer des pastilles VARTA
avec les pastilles VARTA
tout ça s'arrangera


----------

